# Red Tailed Hawk



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thought you may enjoy our latest pic of our resident red tail hawk. He flew in to check what I had put in the crows' bowl. My husband actually got pretty close to him to take this picture. It may be a little dark but check his stance and his beak. He was mad because my husband had disturbed him.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awesome bird, Maggie, but I sure wouldn't want him in my backyard. The big Coopers that visits here is enough for me.

Terry


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

wow he's beautiful..I wish I had one come visit me..your lucky!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Maggie, 

AWESOME close up of the hawk this time Thanks for sharing this picture, but I just have to say, I think this is a red shouldered hawk, rather than a red tailed hawk.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Lady Tarheel, Very nice picture......I think if you do some checking, you'll find that this is a Red Sholder Hawk. Not trying to be a know it all, but Hawks/Falcons were also a big part (22yrs.) of my life many yrs. ago..... Red Shoulders are smaller weight than Red Tails with much smaller feet/tallons & seldom go after Pigeons. More Frogs, Snakes, Mice, etc.. ...Some call these Red Bellied Hawks.... Happy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification, Happy, that's good to know.

Maggie, you sure do have an active back yard, and that is a really good close up for us.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow! Incredible that he could get so close to the hawk!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Incredible close up shot of the hawk....I will not let them linger cause they usually don't come for water at our house.

Good call, Brad, on it being a red shoulder hawk. 

Thanks for sharing that picture, Maggie!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Brad, I honestly didn't know - just assumed it was a red tail because there are so many around here. I had never even heard of a red shoulder hawk.

Happy, don't worry about being a know it all. I appreciate any information about my backyard birds. You know, what you said about their eating habits explains why he never bothers anything in the yard. They never antagonize the birds in the aviary like the smaller ones do - they just go about their business and kinda ignore everything.

I just went out to open up another door to the aviary and he was at the feed bowl again and I was able to get within at least 8 feet of him without him flying away. He grumbled something at me and then flew. They are truly beautiful birds and I'm happy to know for sure what they are.

I know that they harm other birds, but I can't help it, they're birds too and I wouldn't hurt them for anything in the world. I would probably get angry with them if they got one of my babies but we don't let them out to fly.

Maggie


----------

